# Aus PDF ein jpg erstellen



## friedak (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand ein library, mit der man ein pdf in ein jpg wandeln kann? Mit PDF-Box habe ich nur Probleme - mit Fonts, CMYK und Bildern :-(


Gruß,
friedak


----------



## Ullenboom (5. Mai 2007)

Wenn es nicht pures Java sein sollte, würde ich Gostscript empfehlen. Da kann man so was schreiben wie

$ gs -sDEVICE=jpeg -sOutputFile=tuegeo.jpg tutego.pdf

Das kann man gut von Java dann als Kommandozeilenprogramm aufrufen.

Grüße

 Christian


----------



## friedak (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo  Christian,

danke. Es funktioniert super mit Ghostskript. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich das mit Java nun aufrufen soll :?:  Kannst Du mir da noch einen Tipp geben?

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Friedak


----------



## Ullenboom (6. Mai 2007)

Na das ist einfacher: http://www.tutego.com/javabuch/javainsel6/javainsel_08_007.htm#Xxx1000638.

Christian


----------



## friedak (6. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## friedak (11. Mai 2007)

Weiß jemand, welcher Befehl nötig ist, damit Ghostscript komplett im Hintergrund läuft und nicht der GS-Editor aufgeht?

Gruß,
friedak


----------

